# Doom 3 Downsamplen ?



## Intrepid (30. Juli 2009)

Hallo, 
ich habe mal eine Frage und zwar ob und wie man Doom3 oder X3 Reunion downsamplen kann 

Bei Crysis geht es ja aber ob es bei solch "alten" Spielen geht interessiert mich .


Mfg Intrepid


----------



## Sarge_70 (30. Juli 2009)

Das geht mit den meisten PC Spielen, einfach die Konsolen Variablen ändern.

Hab dir ne PN geschickt.

*Edit :* es geht natürlich auch einfacher, stell im Treiber auf Supersampling AA 4x,8x,8xQ,16x,16xQ, je nachdem was deine GPU verkraften kann , kannst dafür auch den nHancer benutzen.

Grüsse


----------

